

Tetuan Valley Startup School Spring 2010 - abarrera
http://blog.tetuanvalley.com/2010/02/tetuan-valley-startup-school-spring.html

======
amuino
As a participant in the previous edition, I can only recommend going through
this experience!

------
afarcet
Big fan of what the Tetuan team has done in Madrid!

~~~
abarrera
Thanks a lot!! :D We're thrilled to have a 2nd edition, this time in Madrid &
Barcelona too!

